# Real or not? No, not like every other post here.



## Deonic (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, I've been reading up and reviewing all the posts here. And I need your help. My fiancee just bought a new to him watch. Earlier this year, as we were putting our finances together, we agreed that we would talk to each other before spending anything more than $1,000. He claims it is fake and he spent about $600 for it. He however, is a watch collector. When going through our finances earlier this year, it would appear he spent $1,200 getting his AP Royal Oak Offshore serviced, and $750 getting his Daytona serviced. I was floored at those expenses. I do not know him to buy fakes, but I am hoping that this is indeed true in this case, and he isn't lying to me... Unfortunately according to everything I've seen/read on this forum, I have reason to suspect he's lying to me and this is real.

Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I call fake since that's not an authentic 4100 movement. So on the positive side of things, he's been honest about it. On the negative side, it will now be your duty to stop him from falling into the darkness of replica watch collecting!


----------



## roz (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to disagree with SBD on this one. I suspect this is real. All the tells in the fake are not present. The second hand is thin, the rotor bearings look correct, has a fine adjustment mechanism, sub dials are laid out correctly and spaced correctly.

SBD - what makes you think that this isn't a 4100? Compare the watch to the posting put together by amr sindi. Movement looks exactly the same....


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Roz, I would love to see the post you're referencing. Can you post a link?

Here is a real 4100:









Here is a fake 4100:
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...-hublot-big-bang-301-sb-131-rx-question-2.png

It is pretty obvious that the OP's watch has a replica movement...which means it's overwhelmingly likely that the watch itself is a replica.


----------



## roz (Nov 9, 2008)

SBD,

Look at post #1 on page 3 of this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f436/identify-hublot-fake-not-562526-3.html#post4121674


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

Fox, you're talking about that letter Amr wrote back in 2007? The fakes have gotten better since then. The ones that use Asia 7750 clones have regulator and correct-looking rotor bearing.

That being said, I cannot find a shot of an authentic SS chrono that matches the movement in the OP's ... However I can't find the exact same rep either.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not an expert on Hublot but I am not sure on the white date wheel, I thought the 301.SX.130.RX comes with a black date wheel. The 301.CX.130.RX got a white date wheel. This I know.
I might be wrong though.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I think it's unethical to rat on a fellow WIS....:-(
You don't turn on a fellow collector.
I know...but I 'aint no Rat!!


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

The watch looks good for the most part but that date font and alignment looks suspect


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

This is an odd thread to say the least.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Deonic (Sep 12, 2014)

little big feather said:


> I think it's unethical to rat on a fellow WIS....:-( You don't turn on a fellow collector. I know...but I 'aint no Rat!!


 That's an interesting response. I also noticed he has a weird black USB device hooked up to his desktop. Kind of looks like the Hublot logo. So verdict is that the watch is fake?


----------



## Jackson Filth (Jan 7, 2012)

no bro code on wis?

is its fake! and you should feel guilty and buy him something not so similar and real!


----------



## kngspook (Dec 22, 2010)

If it was a Rolex, I'd have a go, but I don't know my Hublots well enough. I suppose one way to test is to take a hammer to it: if he's pretty pissed, it's fake; if he's really pissed, it's real. >.> But that is probably the worst advice you'll find on this board, and I'll probably be (justifiably) lynched for it.  Hopefully he insures his watches.

Y'know, I've always been tempted to get a "replica" that the lay-person can't tell is fake as a beater for times I didn't feel comfortable wearing my Sub... If it is fake, ask him where he got it for me?


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

This is indeed a strange thread as others have commented and I am about to make it even stranger with some advice. At the risk of getting flamed here I go!

If you can't trust him to tell you the truth about a watches authenticity......maybe you shouldn't get married. If he is indeed lying about the watch and finances are an issue that have been openly discussed, I see issues in the future. There's a big difference between $600 and around $9000 which is what that watch would likely go for IF real.


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

My opinion is that its fake, the dial looks wrong. The numbers are too big and seems too far from the side on the bezel.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

Fakes and sexism in this one. Same result. Closed.


----------

